# Funny CPR instructional Video (Worth watching, it could save your mates life)



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_hilarious_ Chewy

especially the bee gees music....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

_.... ah ... ah ... ah ... stay'n alive ... stay'n alive ..._​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call noin noin noin.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

The last time I renewed my cpr card the instructor said a rate of 60 compressions per. Min is the speed or a disco beat


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Noice advert, mate.

Seen bystanders refuse to give CPR because they didn't want to do mouth-to-mouth. Something is a hell of a lot better than nothing, so I'm glad for the change in training.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You know you've been certified in CPR too long when you remember things like "4-Stair-Step Breaths" and "Precordial Thump".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I remember hearing stories about old-timer medics giving people precordial-thumps before the advent of defibrillators... not to call you an old-timer or anything.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

On our last site passport course, the instructor made a good point "Your not going to make them any deader so give it a go!"


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

The newest rate is now at least 100 compressions per minute. Might need to look for new music.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> The newest rate is now at least 100 compressions per minute. Might need to look for new music.


They changed it again? Maybe techno


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Not to drag everyone off-topic, but this video vaguely reminds me of another amusing safety video I watched. Hit up YouTube for an English-subtitled version of "Forklift Driver Klaus". Had to take a forklift operation course a couple years ago, and our instructor(A.R. Williams guy) showed us this video.

That's great, though. Very well done.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are the guidelines.

http://www.heart.org/idc/groups/heart-public/@wcm/@ecc/documents/downloadable/ucm_317350.pdf


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Happened to see this in the local news and it reminded me of this thread, seemed worthy of resuscitation (GET IT?!). 

Portland Fire Department is switching over to new protocols, one of which is the use of hands-only high-compression CPR:


> The new CPR technique *no longer includes the mouth-to-mouth* air component, which studies showed were no more effective than chest compressions alone. Portland firefighters have also adopted a pit crew approach, so that fresh hands are available to administer the chest compressions every two minutes.


 So long story short, if it's good enough for EMTs, it's good enough for us. If you're on the fence about helping someone who's in arrest because you don't like mouth-to-mouth, don't worry: Doing the compressions is the most important part.

-John


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

Hands Only CPR is as much as effective as conventional 30 times/2 x air, but only in a short period of time. After that oxygen level in blood is dropping. Anyway you would need AED. 

Survival rate with CPR only is max 8%, when combined with AED 70-80 in first 3 min, and dropping 10-15% every minute. 

A man was saved with traditional CPR applied oven 1 hour lately, that could not be done with Hands Only CPR.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> The newest rate is now at least 100 compressions per minute. Might need to look for new music.


Yea and it is also no longer ABC, Airway, Breathing, Circulation; it is CAB.



bennysecond said:


> Hands Only CPR is as much as effective as conventional 30 times/2 x air, but only in a short period of time. After that oxygen level in blood is dropping. Anyway you would need AED.
> 
> Survival rate with CPR only is max 8%, when combined with AED 70-80 in first 3 min, and dropping 10-15% every minute.
> 
> A man was saved with traditional CPR applied oven 1 hour lately, that could not be done with Hands Only CPR.


False, studies have shown that hands only CPR is much more effective than the old way, with each compression air is forced out and pulled in so oxygenation is not an issue.

The AED is only going to help if they have a shock-able rhythm, most cardiac arrests are caused by Ventricular fibrillation or V-Fib which is shock-able so that would be correct. Also the classic asystole or flat line you see in movies is not shockable, I get a laugh every time I see that in a movie or on TV.

Edit to add: I would need more information to comment on the man saved with CPR after an hour. One such fact would be the environment he was found in.


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

I was talking with Paramedic man few days ago, he told me about that long CPR. I've forgotten where an when it was. I will try to find it for you.

AED won't allow to give a shock, when your heart is OK or flat line (asystole), but Paramedics have an manual option and they can do it if they decide to. Cannot hurt more when someone is dead, can it?

Here I've found something:
http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500165_162-20039259.html

I'm not sure if that was the case. I think he was talking about Canadian one.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm pre certified atleast 5 years ahead. I do it every year and help teach it at my old high school. We talk about the new way but still show the old way


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

bennysecond said:


> I was talking with Paramedic man few days ago, he told me about that long CPR. I've forgotten where an when it was. I will try to find it for you.
> 
> AED won't allow to give a shock, when your heart is OK or flat line (asystole), but Paramedics have an manual option and they can do it if they decide to. Cannot hurt more when someone is dead, can it?
> 
> ...


In my area the protocols state that asystole is not to be shocked, as shocking a heart with no electrical activity does nothing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The semi-auto's won't shock asystole, but they all have a key only the paraGods know about Pudge....

further, looks like the old 'thumper' (only seen in JEMS & similar periodicals) is making it's debute in vest form 

CPR is evolving faster than it ever has lately....

~CS~


----------

